# Creatine: More than a Sports Nutrition Supplement



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Although creatine offers an array of benefits, most people think of it simply as a supplement that bodybuilders and other athletes use to gain strength and muscle mass. Nothing could be further from the truth. A substantial body of research has found that creatine may have a wide variety of uses. In fact, creatine is [...]

*Read More...*


----------

